
Teach Yourself Computer Science (2020 update) - ozanonay
https://teachyourselfcs.com/
======
ozanonay
This guide has been posted to HN a number of times by others, typically with a
very positive response.

I recently made a major update, in particular: strongly recommending _Computer
Systems: A Programmer's Perspective_ and _Designing Data-Intensive
Applications_; recommending _Crafting Interpreters_ over the Dragon Book for
those new to compilers; updating a number of broken links (due to shutdown of
Lagunita); and, adding a few secondary recommendations

